# First Ride on 928 and Question...



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

Took first ride on new 928 and WOW was it fabulous! Smooth, fast, and fun! One oddity.... I wear size 12 shoes and when peddles are at "9 and 12 and I turn sharp at low speed (or high god forbid!) the front tire hits my toe. NEVER had this happen before. Is the Bianchi cockpit a bit shorter than other bikes?
Thanks,
JAM


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Its common on bike with race geometry. They're meant to go faster, so there is some sacrifice at lower speeds. In this cast toe overlap.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

It will only affect very low speeds anyway. At normal riding speed, you don't turn with the handlebar you turn by leaning.


----------



## SoCalTurtle (Dec 6, 2006)

lancezneighbor said:


> It will only affect very low speeds anyway. At normal riding speed, you don't turn with the handlebar you turn by leaning.


Agreed. I ride a 928 and wear size 12s also, never had a problem with overlap. Enjoy, it's a great ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

lancezneighbor said:


> It will only affect very low speeds anyway. At normal riding speed, you don't turn with the handlebar you turn by leaning.


Actually at speed you do steer with the handlebars too. It's just not as pronounced as at low speeds and depends on your style how much you steer with the body and the handlebars.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countersteering

jmeloy, I have a 61cm 928 with size 11.5 shoes and 175mm cranks and there's about an inch space between my toes and the tire. What size frame and cranks do you have? Maybe your shoe is too much forward on the pedal?


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

*size*

Moto, I have a 55 cm w. 175 cranks. Striking my toe with about 1" of overlap. Cleat position the same as it was on prior frame (a Giant TCR). I thought about sliding them back a touch?
Freaked me out the first time it happened but since it is just a slow speed deal i"ll adjust if necessary!
Jeff


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

*There's your problem...*

55cm frame and size 12 shoes? I think I figured out why you've got overlap!  

I also think the 928 runs small. I ride a 58 cm Ritchey Road Logic that fits like a glove. After much careful consideration (including resurrecting my knowledge of the geometry of triangles) I found that the 61 cm 928 is my size (the 2006 model). For example, the virtual top tube is 58.5 compared toe 57.5 on the Ritchey, but the seat tube is a whole degree slacker, so setting up the saddle fore/aft got rid of that.

Out of curiosity, how tall are you?


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

*Oh, yeah!*

In case it wasn't clear, I actually BOUGHT the 61 cm 928 (Veloce), and yes, it IS my size (once I swapped out the 13cm stem for a 12).


----------



## tod (Mar 4, 2006)

I have the same issue on my Pinarello, an '06 Galileo. It is a size 54 and I wear size 10 shoes with 172.5mm FSA K-Force cranks.

One of my riding buddies has a 928 and does not have the same problem.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

*size....*

I'm 5'11", but also old and bent! (52). I had a Lg Giant TCR with a 57.5 cm TT but could never get comfortable.... too stretched out for an old fart.
JAM



genejockey said:


> 55cm frame and size 12 shoes? I think I figured out why you've got overlap!
> 
> I also think the 928 runs small. I ride a 58 cm Ritchey Road Logic that fits like a glove. After much careful consideration (including resurrecting my knowledge of the geometry of triangles) I found that the 61 cm 928 is my size (the 2006 model). For example, the virtual top tube is 58.5 compared toe 57.5 on the Ritchey, but the seat tube is a whole degree slacker, so setting up the saddle fore/aft got rid of that.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how tall are you?


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

*Old Fart, Indeed!*

Well, I hope I'm still riding when I'm your age. 

That'll be in 2009.


----------



## jmeloy (Jan 22, 2004)

you young pup! getting old is hell!


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

Definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------

